# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Frog appeared -  winter on its way.

## Pubmaster

I live in Arvada CO and I have a 25' X 15' pond in my back garden. Max depth 5'. A frog appeared and seems pretty content except when aproached. 
Should I take any precautions to ensure "Fergies" survival as winter is approaching.?  I have a floating heater so as to allow air flow from a bubbler I use in winter to keep the fish alive.

----------


## Eli

No, you shouldn't interfere with nature. The frog knows what he is doing and if he must, he will find somewhere else to hibernateWelcome to the frog forum by the way  :Smile: !!

----------

